
Suspects must assert right to silence - jamesbritt
http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington/judicial/2010-06-01-court_N.htm#
======
jamesbritt
"By a 5-4 vote, the justices said that once rights have been read and
questioning begun, a suspect must clearly declare that he wants to remain
silent and cannot simply be silent."

First, that's some twisty logic; in order to be silent you must first not be
silent.

But what's really puzzling is that you can be told, "You have the right to
remain silent ...", yet not have the right to remain silent.

